# Tingere barbam non potes



## mO_ok

Hello,

I'm translating a book ('Gently Down the Stream' by Alan Hunter) where the main character utters this quote from Martial (?):

‘Tingere barbam non potes,’ murmured Gently oracularly.
‘Eh?’ gaped Hansom.
‘Nevermind – it’s a classical tag I picked up somewhere. <...>

I am not sure about the significance of the quote as it does not appear to be a common Latin saying, you know, as carpe diem or ped aspera ad astrum and such. Do you have any clue?


----------



## bearded

mo_Ok said:


> I am not sure about the significance of the quote


Hello
I can tell you that the literal meaning is ''you cannot dye the/your beard'' (in Italian the sentence is almost identical, except for the word order: _non puoi tingere la barba_).
Whether there is also a figurative or metaphorical sense, I don't know (maybe: you cannot pretend to be someone else....? Just a guess).


----------



## mO_ok

Thank you very much for your answer, bearded ^_^ Now, maybe someone will be able to tell if there is any metaphorical meaning to it...


----------



## Snodv

I think it is not meant as a metaphor, but a snide comment about someone's vanity.  If there is a general moral, it is about the _vanity_ of vanity.  In context:

Cana est barba tibi, nigra est coma: *tingere barbam
Non potes*--haec causa est--et potes, Ole, comam.

White is your beard, black is your hair:  this is why--you can't 
color your beard, whereas you can_, _Aulus, [color] your hair.


----------



## mO_ok

Thank you very much for the insight! Actually, it might be targeted at a character with dark hair and white beard! Thank you a lot! ^_^


----------



## fdb

The literal meaning of Martial's epigram is clear enough. But what is his point? Here is a suggestion:

Martial, Book IV


----------



## mO_ok

I have read this commentary. However, it does not fit into the book's context *_^ I'll stick with the literal meaning, though.


----------

